# TomTom GO 910



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone know where l can get an extension arm for the windscreen mount for this model of GPS, or in the alternative a dashboard mount. 

Thanks in advance. 

regards .......... philip


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

If you move the TT inboard of its normnal position, you might need an external antenna to ensure you keep the satellite signals.

Found this:

>> LONG MOUNT <<

Any good?

Gerald


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Gerald, l'll check it out.


philip


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

parigby said:


> Anyone know where l can get an extension arm for the windscreen mount for this model of GPS, or in the alternative a dashboard mount.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> regards .......... philip


I use Bluetack on the top and a small piece of anti-slip rubber on the bottom and jam it in the angle between the facia top and windscreen. Works on all cars, is not in the line of road vision and can be quickly chucked under the seat when parked with no evidence of the official mount to break in for (which I have but never used!). You can also place it on the passenger or driver's side, in the middle or anywhere inbetween and its never going to drop or fall off.

Noel.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Is this for your PDA running TomTom, Noel?

I'm just looking at the arrangement for my GO 910 - with the deep inclination of the windscreen, there is a position where it is viewable and operable. The TT hangs about 3"-4" above the top of the dash, but the silly friction mount isn't strong enough to support the TT, so it droops. I'm going to have to stick a lump of rubber on top of the dashboard to suppor the thing. Either that or buy a dash mount for it, but then I'd need an external antenna, and it all starts to sound expensive  

Gerald


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Is this for your PDA running TomTom, Noel?
> 
> I'm just looking at the arrangement for my GO 910 - with the deep inclination of the windscreen, there is a position where it is viewable and operable. The TT hangs about 3"-4" above the top of the dash, but the silly friction mount isn't strong enough to support the TT, so it droops. I'm going to have to stick a lump of rubber on top of the dashboard to suppor the thing. Either that or buy a dash mount for it, but then I'd need an external antenna, and it all starts to sound expensive
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald,

No, it is a GO TOM TOM 700 and just sits on top of the dash and with a bit of Bluetack on the top of the unit and anti-slip rubber underneath is pushed into the angle between dash and windscreen so the bluetack squashes on the w/screen, job done! As it is right up against the w/s the reception will also be the best available.

Noel.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Gerald

I have given up on the screen mount for my tomtom 910. seems solid and then bang, drops on your knee and then the floor. I have taken to dumping it onto the passenger seat - no problems at all with reception

stew


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the useful suggestions. TomTom have confirmed that there is no such thing as an extension arm nor dash board mount for the 910 .... or at least not yet. 

We've just returned from the " shakedown " weekend with the new van. TomTom stayed attached to the passengers side window for about twenty minutes, and then promptly got the droops, and could not be persuaded not to look at the floor. 

The wife plonked it on the dash and from time to time gave a passable impression of a slip fielder as the thing shot off in various directions. 

As the four inch screen looks like a micro dot once you get more than a foot away from it, l was left with having to try to listen to the verbal commands and take the appropriate action. I would sometimes seek assistance from the wife as to " was that the second or third right ", to be given that very specific instructions l 've become used to " yes that's right over there " , followed by a general sweep of the arm taking in all points of the compass. Mark Thatcher eat your heart out. 

The good news is that she hates the radio supplied, declaring it to be cheap and nasty. I have encouraged her, as a good husband should, in the hope that when we replace the cheap and nasty thing, l will be able to persuade her that we should go of the nice smart all in one thingys with sat nav and at least a seven each screen included. 

TomTom 910 can then go on e-bay. 


philip


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

I have had the TT 910 since it came out and find it a vast improvement over my older TT go. I think you guys are all having the same problem. I did also until I went on the Expansys Tom Tom forum and sussed the problem. Most people dont seem to realise that when you attach the windscreen mount you have to click it positively to the right (clockwise) until you feel TWO CLICKS. If you look closely there are actually two marks on the tightening knob. If you dont click it twice it will fall off all day long. We are currently on a five week trip around germany and because I didnt want to clutter my windscreen I have attached it to my side drivers window just below the point of obstructing my side view mirror. It hasnt fallen or loosened once in a 1000 miles. The beauty of having it there also is when I attach my mobile to it by bluetooth which works amazingly I dont have to stretch to listen to what people are saying on the phone if I had it in the window. I have the extension mike above my head on the door jam. I have also filled up some of its mp3 storage space with my music to relieve the boredom of foreign radio stations.
There arent many accesories out for this model yet but as soon as they are I intend to buy the bit of kit that lets you connect it to your car speakers and which mutes the music etc when your mobile rings. A friend of mine spent nearly double what the 910 cost on a Garmin and after seeing how simple mine is to use and programme wishes hed gone the same route. The dearer some of these navigators get the more over complicated they are.
I have speed cameras included in it and have found even in europe the TT doesnt miss much. Travelling through Luxembourg it was even bleeping at Roadside SOS telephone posts that were disguised cameras. Thats very sneeky.
Just one advantage of fitting to a side window out of view the french police will apparently fine you if they suspect that you have a speed camera device of any sort onboard.
The TT mapping to house level is amazing over here in france and germany and is finding the smallest of campsites in the tiniest of villages with no problem. My mates garmin was showing we were in a field yesterday while TT was happily taking us down a C road.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

TonyHunt said:


> Most people dont seem to realise that when you attach the windscreen mount you have to click it positively to the right (clockwise) until you feel TWO CLICKS. If you look closely there are actually two marks on the tightening knob. If you dont click it twice it will fall off all day long.


Thanks, Tony,

Blimey! I was feeling quite chuffed I was turning it to click. Didn't realise there were two clicks!! Will try that tomorrow.

I agree with you on the operation of the thing. It is simple to operate, and I've uploaded French Aires and France Passion sites ready for our hols in ... just over a week!

Stew - yours might work OK on the seat, but you don't have an overcab. I think ours might interfere with the reception.

Philip - I find it OK on the windscreen OK, I can't see detail, but I can see the little arrow and the countdown mileage, and we have her turned up to tell us what we should be doing. No problems here.

Gerald


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Gerald,

I wonder if you could tell me from where you uploaded the French Aires data for the TomTom.

Thanks


philip


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Of course, Philip. Why, this very website!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=MostPopular#mostpop

Go to Main Page, and look down the left hand side, in "Motorhome Menu". Just under "Campsites" is a little box called "Downloads". Select "Popular Downloads", and it should be there. If not, you can navuigate in the download section to "Main", "Tom Tom POIs", "France POIs", and there you go.

Gerald


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Dozy me    


Thanks Gerald. 


regards .... philip


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Just got back from our five weeks in France and germany. Travelled a good 2000 miles with the Tom Tom 910 positioned in the side quarter window just below the side view mirrors and it didnt fall off once. Theres no need to position it in the windscreen to get a signal and run the risk of the police over there stopping you for cluttering your driving view. We still managed seven satellites all the time positioned on the side window and never once had a problem. Couldnt believe how good it was on picking up all the speed cameras in every country.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

"parigby" - phillip,
you have a PM
vic


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I didn't know anything about 2 clicks, I just push the lever all the way to the right and it has never fallen off, on the contrary I have quite a job levering it off the windscreen after moving the lever back to the left.
Cheers Sid


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Sid. If you have a lever you cant have the 910. This model has a round knob which requires to be turned fully clockwise until two clicks are felt otherwise it isnt locked and will continually fall from the screen. his one also is difficult to remove after unlocking which proves it is doing its job.


----------

